# Datei Download?



## redman (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo,
habe derzeit ein applet laufen, dass eine datei auf wunsch auf den server speichert, welches man dann sich separat kopieren muß.

nun ist mir beim onlinebanking aufgefallen, dass man sich die umsatzdaten runterladen kann.

also muß es doch eine möglichkeit geben, eine datei direkt runter laden zu können??

kennt jemand da eine lösung???


mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2004)

Dateien kann man mit Benutzung einer Kombination aus java.net.URL, java.io.InputStream und java.io.FileOutputStream aus dem Internet herunterladen und lokal auf dem PC speichern. Das geht aber nur mit Applikationen, nicht mit Applets, weil die sich, wie schon so oft gesagt, nur mit dem Rechner verbinden können, von dem sie heruntergeladen wurden.
Die Klasse URL wird benötigt, um eine Verbindung zur Resource im Internet herzustellen. Den InputStream braucht man, um die Resource herunterzuladen. Der FileOutputStream schreibt schließlich die heruntergeladene Datei an den gewünschten Ort.


----------



## redman (27. Apr 2004)

Hmmh...

Also kann ich doch von dem Server ne Datei runterladen?!?

Heißt das in etwa so
URL -> Server/Datei_X
Lese Datei_X
Schreibe X in Datei_Y   ????


mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2004)

Gaaanz grob gesagt ja!
Du leitest so zu sagen den InputStream um in den FileOutputStream.
Aber wie gesagt, nur mit einer Applikation, nicht mit einem Applet.


----------



## redman (28. Apr 2004)

hi,
wie kann ich denn ein Applet zertifizieren lassen??

Da das Applet im Intranet läuft, wäre es erst mal nicht schlimm, wenn die user es zertifizieren müssen.

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Apr 2004)

Java unterstützt mit dem im JDK/SDK enthaltenen Programm "keytool" die Zertifizierung, bzw. digitale Signierung.
Zum Signieren von Programmen dient das Tool "jarsigner", welches auch mit dem JDK/SDK geliefert wird.
Noch was zum Herunterladen mit Applets:
Das funktioniert nur, wenn das Applet, auf dem Rechner gespeichert ist, mit dem es sich verbinden soll. Oder anders gesagt: Applets können sich nur mit dem Rechner verbinden, von dem sie herunter geladen wurden.
Von einem Bank-Server wirst Du also mit einem selbst geschriebenen Applet nichts laden können.


----------



## redman (28. Apr 2004)

??
Warum Bankserver???

Habe ein Applet geschrieben fürs Intranet!!  Bankserver??

Schon klar das es sich nur mit dem Server wo es runter geladen wurde verbindet.

mfg


----------



## Thanni (28. Apr 2004)

redman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun ist mir beim onlinebanking aufgefallen, dass man sich die umsatzdaten runterladen kann.
> mfg


er spielt glaube darauf an


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Apr 2004)

Genau! Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, habe ich das noch mal versucht klarzustellen.


----------



## redman (28. Apr 2004)

aahh ja okay.

war da ein wenig verwirrt. da gibbet ein knöpkes zum drücken, wo man daraufhin dann die datei runter laden tut tut.

 :bae:


----------

